# An Odd Problem



## Patrico12345 (Aug 3, 2010)

I currently have a 33 gal setup with 3 large male guppies, and a few other smaller guppies (a few female), 1 rainbow shark, and a 1 fully grown male platy with 8 platy fry.

The reason for the single male platy is my female died while giving birth, hence the 8 platy fry. So now I have a bachelor platy this is constantly being tormented it seems. The rainbow shark I have in the tank will occasionally chase the male platy all over the tank for about 3 seconds then give up but the shark never goes after any of the guppies.

Now the even stranger part about this is that two of my three male guppies will also chase the platy around, not really in a violent manner. The two cobra guppies, one in particular, will constantly follow the platy all over the tank attempting to mate with him  I'm rather confused why a guppy would be trying to do this. Any advice on this odd situation would be helpful lol.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

guppies will try to mate with anything that moves.
My friend has a male guppy that is in love with her black molly. She bought him a couple of female guppies but he just ignores them- prefers his molly.


----------

